

$13 fitness band – first wearable from Xiaomi - robjama
http://thenextweb.com/gadgets/2014/07/22/xiaomi-announces-first-wearable-device/

======
DiabloD3
From the article: "it can last 30 days on a full charge, and is waterproof
with an IP67 standard."

At $13, I want one. Problem is, I bet a lot of fitness apps don't support it.
Also, the article doesn't say what fitness features it actually supports, it
may not actually support any.

